# Boat ramp etiquette.....



## Cathunter (Apr 8, 2015)

Lately I have noticed people loading there boats and instead of pulling off the ramp to get their gear in place for the trip home they do it in the middle of the ramp and block the ramp for 10 minutes or longer.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Yep, the state park at livingston is getting bad. Ive told the front office they should post signs at least but so far nothing.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Amateurs. They've done it for years fresh and salt but its 10x's worse cause there's 10x's more people on the water than there was ten (50x's more than just 20 years ago, and I can go on as I've been there) years ago. Tell them to get the f out of the way after you politely ask them and they rudely try to tell you to mind your own.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

There ain't none,if you want a ramp alone get ther at 2am...


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Please turn your head lights off when loading and unloading boats in the dark. Turn on your parking (yellow) lights when launching instead. Headlights blind the person next to you as they try to launch. Thanks 2Cool!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Boat ramp etiquette only pertains to those, that actually think of others. Obviously, you just cant teach people manners, whether it be on the water, or the highway. Most folks, except us 2 Coolers, only think of themselves!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

big D. said:


> Please turn your head lights off when loading and unloading boats in the dark. Turn on your parking (yellow) lights when launching instead. Headlights blind the person next to you as they try to launch. Thanks 2Cool!


Daytime running lights may not allow this, depending on make/model.

Also, the rudeness of others, about how closely to your boat they will drive or drop anchor is amazing.

People never cease to amaze me in what they will do.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

I was coming out of the bay at 11pm sat night at Sylvan Beach La Port Tx 
some dork had just pulled his boat out 10' and stopped to tidy up blocking the ramp...my boat has three real bright headlights on it under the anchor pulpit ....so .....he got the message and moved out of the way ....parking lot there is quite large with plenty room ...I always get in or out asap...5min...and get out of the way of anyone else
I have seen the state wardens standing at the Texas City Dike Ramp on a Sat morning and evening just to prevent fights ....you better have your *&^% together down there when launching or recovering or words will get exchanged quick.......


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Speaking of boat ramps, kind of off the subject a little bit anybody know when the KOA boat ramps will be open to public on the weekends again.
That really s****,
Thanks


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Momma's Worry said:


> I have seen the state wardens standing at the Texas City Dike Ramp on a Sat morning and evening just to prevent fights ....you better have your *&^% together down there when launching or recovering or words will get exchanged quick.......


I get bullied fairly often simply because I tend to fish alone and have 5 vertebra fused together. What can I really do against a boat load of big ol' boys 10 to 40 years younger?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I get bullied fairly often simply because I tend to fish alone and have 5 vertebra fused together. What can I really do against a boat load of big ol' boys 10 to 40 years younger?


Those boys should've offered to help. Its the right thing to do.:texasflag


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

For those of you with daytime running lamps, a lot of times if you depress you emergency brake to the first detent it will kill your DTRLs. Shouldn't have any long term effect on your rear brakes either. Just don't forget to release it when done.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I get bullied fairly often simply because I tend to fish alone and have 5 vertebra fused together. What can I really do against a boat load of big ol' boys 10 to 40 years younger?


I hate to hear stuff like this but there's not a lot you can do and that's the bs punks (don't care if you're 20 or 50) were talking about. No respect toward anyone (again could be 20-70 years old) rather if in a group or singles. They've never learned it, don't get it and never will.


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

muney pit said:


> Yep, the state park at livingston is getting bad. Ive told the front office they should post signs at least but so far nothing.


 Ha don't expect them to do anything, last time I was there a SP truck/trailer for kayak's was parked in the ramp while they were out in the lake.


----------



## Cathunter (Apr 8, 2015)

I always help a lone fisherman out or one with small children, I try to be as courteous to people fishing around me but sometimes a few choice words are needed to get the point across to some A hole!


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

When with my wife. I back trailer straight in. And get out of truck. And she backs a little abs pulls trailer out of water. If people get mad about that oh well.


----------



## catchafish (Mar 23, 2014)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I get bullied fairly often simply because I tend to fish alone and have 5 vertebra fused together. What can I really do against a boat load of big ol' boys 10 to 40 years younger?


 CHL.............Hate to hear this WB the only thing I would wish for is that I could be there as a witness. I can not always teach manners but I can usually make some one remember them in the future. My dad does not like to fish alone because of this he is 70 and should be doing what he wants in retirement.


----------

